# Roubaix sizing for tall guys



## jej (Jan 3, 2003)

I am 6'3" and looking at the Roubaix for general road rideing. 58 years old so I don't want to be leaned over in the riding position. General build with 34 inch size pants, and average build. I did ride a 58 and felt good but is a 61 that much bigger? thanks for inputs.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

jej said:


> I am 6'3" and looking at the Roubaix for general road rideing. 58 years old so I don't want to be leaned over in the riding position. General build with 34 inch size pants, and average build. I did ride a 58 and felt good but is a 61 that much bigger? thanks for inputs.


 I'm 6'2" with 35" inseam and had a 58 Roubaix. I now have a 61 Roubaix and I think it's much more comfortable. I have a 110 stem on it as well.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm 6'4" and have had two 61cm Roubaixs: 2005 and 2013. The 61 can look a little strange due to the mammoth head tube, but I can't complain about the comfort and sizing. I considered a 58 because it might be a hair lighter, but I also don't want to be perched on top of four feet of exposed seatpost. One thing to consider is your reach to the bars and stem length, and whether that will lay you out more than you want. Hope that's helpful. My setup:

View attachment 308889​


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I had a 58 and my saddle height was 81cm. If your saddle height is higher, definitely get the 61.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

NealH said:


> I had a 58 and my saddle height was 81cm. If your saddle height is higher, definitely get the 61.


Mine is 79 cm on the 61.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

George M said:


> Mine is 79 cm on the 61.


81 on a 2005 and 2014 SL4. 6' 1/2 34.25" inseam. Sold them both, but the OP IMO may need to make the choice on the stack. If you needed a positive rise on the 58 stem with spacers under, I'd think a 61 for you. Me, I would not be able to get the bars low enough on a 61 even though the longer top tube would work. I used a 12CM stem on the 58s personally. 

The 61 is very generous in the stack dept, heck the 58 is pretty generous.

The 58 Roubaix is one of the few 58s I can get to fit. I have several 61CM more race geom bikes FWIW.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

77cm saddle height here on size 58 Roubaix...a hint over 6' tall.


----------



## kevra83 (Oct 22, 2013)

Having experience with doing specialized basic fit, I would put you on a size 61 at your height. At 6'3, no matter your inseam you'd pretty much have to go to a size 61. Someone I say at about 6'0 - 6'2 would fall more in a size 58 for a specialized road bike. Someone at 6'2 with a long torso or long legs could pull of a 61 too.


----------



## LeeZee1 (Dec 9, 2021)

kevra83 said:


> Having experience with doing specialized basic fit, I would put you on a size 61 at your height. At 6'3, no matter your inseam you'd pretty much have to go to a size 61. Someone I say at about 6'0 - 6'2 would fall more in a size 58 for a specialized road bike. Someone at 6'2 with a long torso or long legs could pull of a 61 too.


Kevra,
What about for someone who is 6'3" with a long torso relative to length of legs which are average for someone 6'0" or 6'1"? My arm length is 29 inches. Would you still recommend a 61 cm frame?

Thank you in advance.


----------

